# Show lines CAN and DO work - Ozzie von Huerta Hof(Sage) the K9



## Hillary_Plog

Ozzie von Huerta Hof, aka, Sage the McHenry County Police K9 competed in the 2011 K9 Olympics this year, which is held for the Illinois Police canines and handlers.

Robin and Carlos are very proud of him and his many arrests that he has had so far...Enjoy the pics!









































































This particular picture is the "call off"...where the dog is sent for a bite and then called back to the handler.


----------



## JanaeUlva

Cool! Love the boot camp exercises. Impressive. Congrats!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Yes they can! And he looks so handsome doing it! Unfortunately there are a couple of diehard WL folks on here that will never admit it. Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Nice, enjoyed the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wildo

Awesome stuff. Wish I could find an agility course like that around here. Those trophies are insanely awesome BTW!


----------



## Danielle609

Ozzie is beautiful!! Nice to see the showlines "show"ing off


----------



## selzer

Awesome, he is drop-dead beautiful too!


----------



## mthurston0001

This must be some kind of hoax...


----------



## mthurston0001

*joking joking joking!!!!*


----------



## Lucy Dog

Big fan of those huerta hof dogs... great pics. Thanks for posting them.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> Yes they can! And he looks so handsome doing it! Unfortunately there are a couple of diehard WL folks on here that will never admit it. Great pics, thanks for sharing!


A couple? What's your definition of "a couple"?


----------



## KZoppa

certainly a handsome guy!!


----------



## msvette2u

Brawn and beauty, what a combination! So neat to see a "total package" dog...


----------



## Josie/Zeus

That is just beautiful, Congrats to Robin and Carlos for breeding awesome, beautiful working showline.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Lucy Dog said:


> A couple? What's your definition of "a couple"?


 
 I was trying to be diplomiatic??? I don't name them because, well, we all know who they are!


----------



## clearcreekranch

What a smart beauty!


----------



## Castlemaid

Oooh, impressive!! Congrats to the handler, the trainer and the breeders. Really nice to see such a solid dog - that swinging tire bridge really looks like a challenge. 

Very nice pictures too in terms of composition, subject balance and interest. 
Nice thread (and lay off the WL folks, LOL!).


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Castlemaid said:


> Nice thread (and lay off the WL folks, LOL!).


You aren't one of the one's we are referring to. :wub: We prefer not to see bashing of any of the lines, some just can't help themselves. 

Kumbaya!


----------



## Castlemaid

GSDAlphaMom said:


> We prefer not to see bashing of any of the lines, some just can't help themselves.
> 
> Kumbaya!


So no need to slip in a dig towards others into what is a really great thread and accomplishement - it unfortunately takes the focus away from the great pics to personal stuff. 

Did you take these pictures? I'm really impressed by how well they turned out, and love to see the obstacles the dog and handler had to navigate. That is a real test.


----------



## malinois_16

Ive seen American Lines work. Tho I dont like American lines after owning one I am always awwing at them when I see one 

I dont like any line other then Czech...but thats just me. 

Nice pics tho, mine would likely not so the tire walk...tho it does look like fun for my cat


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Castlemaid said:


> So no need to slip in a dig towards others into what is a really great thread and accomplishement - it unfortunately takes the focus away from the great pics to personal stuff.


 
Are you serious? I didn't mean it as a dig. Trust me when I make a dig it's blunt, straight forward and there is no doubt about it. I do not dig WL (dig as is bash), it's the opportunistic repeat Debbie Downer's that bash SL over and over and over that I call out. It gets old. We know who they are, we know how they feel. Let it go.

AND yes it is a great accomplishment. What I have found is if I mention it before they (let's call them SL bashers as not to mention there names here) they don't post so it circumvents the bashing. It has unwittingly became a pre-emptive strike.

Nuff off topic.


----------



## lovethebreed

Just beautiful! Congrats to Robin and Carlos!!! Great looking dog and great accomplishment. Thanks for sharing.

Totally agree with you Alphamom. I hate the negativity between the lines and it is mostly directed at the showlines. I don't know if I've ever seen a SL person bash a WL on here, but boy some of the WL folks spew pure hatred towards the showlines. And you are right I know exactly who they are...two of them anyway. It's really quite sad. I think it should be to each your own without hating on what isn't your taste.


----------



## gsdraven

Great pics!

I don't know who the SL bashers are (must not pay enough attention) but it's shame it got brought onto this thread at all.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Ironic it continues to get re-directed to by those that don't like it here in the first place. 

I'll end on a postive note. Great job, handsome dog, great accomplishment~


----------



## Caledon

Enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

great pics! Congrats to all !! I have gone to the K9 olympics here in Ct soooo fun to watch all the great dogs


----------



## sagelfn

:thumbup: Awesome!! Loved the pictures

:wild: Happy to know I'm not the only one with a male named "Sage"


----------



## robinhuerta

Thanks to everyone who took the time to post!
We still get excited when the handlers or the trainers contact us with up-dates.
All 5 of the Police K9's from us are SL dogs. They competed as young dogs in the Conformation venues, and actually...did very well.
*Ozzie* is the youngest dog to compete both last year and this year. (in the K9 Olypics)..he is only 2 1/2 yrs old.

I'm pretty proud..I must admit. We've been fortunate to have bred good, sound dogs that have made it to SAR, Police & Service.....and we plan to continue to do so.
Thanks again!


----------



## onyx'girl

When I see pics of GSD K9's working they are often a SL.
I think any line can work as long as they are quality bred. 
Robin, you should be very proud of your kennel name, the "art" you are breeding is showing thru in all venues!


----------



## Jack's Dad

Beautifil dog. Reminds me of a previous dog of mine. She couldn't do what yours does but I sure loved her.


----------



## UNCMan

Beautiful GSD!! Great job!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Beautiful dog and awesome accomplishment!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Wonderful, gorgeous dog, beautiful pics!


and gotta admit I'm chuckling too....

I decided to go with a WGSL dog, who is turning out to be (according to trainers and some WL dog owners in my class!) a very good schutzhund prospect....which is not what I had been exactly looking for. Something a couple of wise people here had warned me may happen.....  

Life is funny.... and I'm very happy with my dog!

I'm lovin' watching and learning about the WL dogs in my training class too, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## GSDElsa

lovethebreed said:


> . I don't know if I've ever seen a SL person bash a WL on here.


Except-you know-like in threads like these.

Anyhow.

Those are great pictures and the course is quite the challenge it looks like! Is there a video anywhere?i would love to see the whole thing!


----------



## MichelleYoo

Great pics!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

OMG, AMAZING photos!!! Those trophies are badA!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

That is awesome!!! Gorgeous dog too. Robin has very nice dogs.


----------



## Debbieg

Gorgeous dog, the complete package!


----------

